
CIA Secretly Plucked Soviet Submarine from the Ocean Floor Using a Giant Claw - microwavecamera
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/during-cold-war-ci-secretly-plucked-soviet-submarine-ocean-floor-using-giant-claw-180972154/
======
petee
If the soviets abandoned the search for their sub, is it really stealing if
you salvaged it from international waters? If they wanted to keep claim they
should have stuck around looking for it.

~~~
luckylion
Stealing isn't really a concept between states, I believe, but this would
qualify. "Giving up the search" doesn't equal "abandoning your property
rights". If you find something, pocket it, and don't take the appropriate
steps to try to return it to it's rightful owner, you're guilty of
theft/stealing/larceny by finding.

------
microwavecamera
Original headline was too long to submit. Full headline:

"During the Cold War, the C.I.A. Secretly Plucked a Soviet Submarine From the
Ocean Floor Using a Giant Claw"

